# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Setlling: Leefstijl-bonus door verzekeraars is een vooruitgang

## Leontien

> Menzis kondigde maandag aan klanten die gezonder willen leven, te gaan belonen. Verzekerden verdienen punten als zij wat doen aan hun ongezonde levensstijl. Ook vaste klanten en mensen die werken als mantelzorger, krijgen spaarpunten. Hiermee kunnen ze korting krijgen op bijvoorbeeld een rollator, dieetadvies, fysiobehandeling of sportkleding.


ad.nl

Vind jij deze ontwikkeling een vooruitgang voor de gezondheid van de mens? Zou dit ook kostenbesparend kunnen zijn voor de maatschappij?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## witkop

Nee,absoluut niet,ze gaan te veel in de prive sfeer terecht komen

----------


## spond

Begin met de politiek menzis, laat ze de luchtverontreiniging eens aanpakken, zal een hoop luchtwegen klachten verminderen. Begrijp eigenlijk niet waarom menzis niets van zich laat horen, als er bij de steden, bv. Rotterdam 130 km gereden mag worden!
Nu gaan we naar een sfeertje dat je punten krijgt als je je buurman aangeeft, als hij een patatje eet, ik ben hier zwaar op tegen!

----------


## christel1

Hoe gaan ze dat eigenlijk doen eerlijk gezegd ? Doet me denken aan een tijd die de meeste oudere mensen echt willen vergeten hoor. Dat is er gewoon over, we betalen al genoeg voor onze sociale zekerheid om recht te hebben op bijstand als we ziek zijn.

----------


## sliana

vind het een supergoed idee en dat iedere zorgverzekeraar moeten doen......maar hoe willen het gezond leven/zijn controleren?
ben vandaag heel toevallig bij een concurrent geweest maar die wist nergens vanaf mar had het ook gehoord/gelezen.
heb het zelfs in Den Haag voorgelegd maar daar wilde men nog niet aan....de lafbekken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik vind het zeker geen vooruitgang.
Er zijn mensen die alles goed doen, als in niet roken, niet drinken, veel sporten, gezond eten en die altijd naar een huisarts moeten en er zijn mensen die roken, drinken, niet of weinig sporten en minder gezond eten en die nooit naar een huisarts moeten.
Soms zit het gewoonweg in de genen en daarbij worden we dan allemaal onder de microscoop gelegd en komen er dan vele controleurs bij om bij ons thuis te komen en een dag mee te lopen om te kijken of we wel echt zo leven als dat we hebben opgegeven op het zorgformulier? Zo ja dan kost dat ons alleen maar meer klauwen vol geld...

@ Sliana,
Kan jij mij vertellen waarom jij het een supergoed idee vind, ben ik wel benieuwd naar  :Smile:

----------


## sliana

het zou inderdaad in de genen kunnen zitten als je gezond leeft en niet rookt/drinkt en toch vaak naar de huisarts moeten vanwege klachten,je zou het dan eens kunnen laten nachecken of het erfelijk is.
Helaas ben ik tot de conclusie gekomen sinds ik niet meer met nicotine in aanraking kom/het inademen van andersmans rook,heel goed oplet wat ik eet/drink en zo biologisch mogelijk mijn levensmiddelen nuttig dat ik me uitstekend voel.
Wel zou het wenselijk zijn als men gezond leeft dat men dan ook minder ziektekosten gaat betalen tegenover mensen die zoals je aangeeft overal de brui aangeeft en die hetzelfde betalen aan de ziektekostenverzekering.
Van mij mogen ze me 'in het oog houden' en zullen ze opkijken,dit is voor een ander misschien niet wenselijk.
Hoop dat je tevreden bent met mijn antwoord.
Zo is het ook als bij de kassa staat ongeachte welke winkel je hebt,dat allemaal ongezonde zoetigheden daar ligt opgestapeld en dat zou men duurder moeten maken,kunnen ze beter het gezonde vooraan neerleggen wat goedkoper behoort te worden.
Iemand die voor gezondheid gaat wordt hiermee nog beloond in de portemonee...en dat stimuleerd alleen maar.

----------


## sliana

Als je in de bijstand zit is dat heus geen pretje hoor,heb gepoogd om te werken maar daardoor ging ik juist er op achteruit en geen 10,-- euro hoor maar 230 euro voor dezelfde uren als dat ik destijds werkte.
Als je 24 uur per dag aan het uitrekenen bent hoe je de maand door zou kunnen komen is dat een hel.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ sliana,
Sommige mensen kunnen er niks aan doen dat ze bepaalde ziektes en aandoeningen krijgen, dus moeten die dan ook maar meer betalen omdat ze altijd ziek zijn? 
En hoe gaat er bepaald worden wat goed of niet goed is? Voor de ene mens is het een "noodzaak" om vlees te eten en een andere (zoals ik) kan er niet tegen, dus is het eten van vlees dan wel of niet gezond? De ene mens sport nooit en komt niet aan en is gezond, terwijl een ander elke dag naar de sportschool gaat voor een uur en nog die 10kg er niet afkrijgt, dus hoe bepaal je dan welke of hoeveel uur sport goed is of beloond moet worden?
Ik zie alleen maar allemaal haken en ogen en nog hoger oplopende kosten als ik denk aan deze leefstijl-bonus...geen mens is gelijk...
Wat ik wel met je eens ben is dat ze gezonde etenswaar goedkoper mogen maken en dan de minder gezonde duurder, maar dat zal denk ik niet gaan omdat het meer kost om een kilo bananen te kweken dan een kilo snoep te maken...

----------


## sliana

kan me bij jou alleen maar aansluiten want ook ik heb beperkingen die mij voor de nodige onkosten brengt,maar is niks aan te verhelpen.ook kom ik nooit in de sportschool maar ben beweeglijk en fiets veel,veel trappen lopen (geen lift) en leef zo gezond mogelijk met weinig vlees.geen snoep maar alleen van moeder natuur de suikers,fruit honing en ahornsiroop.allemaal zeer gezond en daar hoeft men grote moeite voor te doen vergeleken met de kilo snoep (wat dus niet gezond is)...en ik verlies nooit mijn moed hoor....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ sliana,
Jammer dat er niks aan te verhelpen is, maar wel goed dat je om je zo gezondheid denkt  :Smile: 

Ik blijf die leefstijl-bonus moeilijk vinden, want geen persoon is gelijk en als er een gemiddelde wordt genomen vallen er altijd mensen buiten de boot bv;
* mensen waarbij hun benen nog functioneren zouden mits verder alles gezond is een bepaalde tijd kunnen sporten (welke sport is dan ook maar weer de vraag), terwijl mensen met hartklachten dan weer beter af zijn met andere sport en andere tijdslimiet en er zijn ook mensen die in een rolstoel of scootmobiel zitten en dan eventueel aan rolstoeltennis ofzo mee kunnen doen, maar telt dat hetzelfde???
Daarbij las ik ook nog dat er een studie gedaan is waarvan de uitkomst is dat het innemen van broccoli en bloemkool ervoor zorgt dat de longen worden schoongemaakt, dus rokers die dat eten hebben schonere longen dan rokers die dat niet eten, wel of niet belonen?
Ethisch en qua uitvoering een lastig onderwerp...

----------


## fitvandaag

Lijkt mij wel, maar het is zeer moeilijk op objectief vast te stellen wie gezond leeft en wie niet. 
Vele sporten zijn helemaal niet gezond en zorgen voor veel blessures bv. 
Maar eenvoudige zaken die objectief vast te stellen zou ik graag beloond zien. Zaken waar je zelf niets aan kunt doen zouden hier buiten moeten blijven. Maar dit is natuurlijk een wespennest, veel mensen plaatsen alles buiten zichzelf.

----------

